# Braided Roving Rugs



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Have any of you ever made one? I saw an ad for 'The Sherpherds Rug' book in the last issue of Countryside and I'm intrigued. I think that might be a pretty marketable item, though I would have to develop a source for roving since I only have one mean ole ram and I think he's a meat breed to boot.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have see them but never made one. I think if I had some roving that I wasn't happy with I might use that to try it. I do have a few fleeces that I doubt I will ever use for spinning or knitting but this might be a good use for them.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes. My daughter made a rug (took a class from Letty Klein, one of the authors of the book) and made a rug about a yard in diameter. It is gorgeous! The braiding wasn't the hard part, according to her, but she laced that puppy together and took it apart a couple of times. It is likely an acquired skill--getting the rug to lay flat--and it's important to have the rug laid out on a flat surface while you're lacing. 

Since purchased roving is not inexpensive (even having your own wool processed isn't cheap!), the price for these has to be fairly high. I think it took my dd 2-3 weeks to make that rug. 

I know Letty Klein and think highly of her and her sheep operation. She recently won Producer of the Year from the Michigan Sheep Breeders Association and freely shares what she has learned with newbie sheep people.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cool Weever! Do you have any pictures of your daughter's rug you can post for us?


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Good to know. I've done braided rugs so I have a rudimentary idea of how to put one together. I would expect that they would be a high end product, that's the market I'm aiming for. I would love to take a class, alas too far away.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hopefully here are photos:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

ohh I want to learn!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my!!! That is beautiful! Thank you Weever.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Just gorgeous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is gorgeous! Wow.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Letty travels: http://www.plfkarakuls.com/demos.html


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW!!! Is it felted after braiding and stitching together? Would be a good use for the coarser wool I have around here... Bummer though... now I have another project on the to-do list!!! 
Catherine


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link weever - I'm hoping to make it to one of those fiber festivals. I would love to make braided rug stair steps (not sure what they're called) for each step on our staircase. Your daughter's rug is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That rug is wonderful. Sigh.... another want to do project....


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

That is so lovely! I have one sheep that doesn't have nice soft wool, but my son insists she stay in the flock because she's the "girlfriend" sheep, the one that runs up to visitors to get petted and fussed over. Now I know what to do with her rather coarse but nicely colored fleece - if I can ever figure out how to make one of those rugs. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't even think about a workshop-way too far away. I had a pewter Lincoln ewe I wanted to use wool for rugs, but she has been gone years now. Yes another project to add to the many I have lined up LOL


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

After you are done braiding the WHOLE THING, you throw the braid in the washer. Yes, it felts/fulls a bit. Then you stitch it together, round and round and round...


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

Yankeeterrier, 
Check out the "Wisconsin wool and sheep festival" coming up Sept. 9-11 in Jefferson Wi. they have a web site I just don't have it handy but can be looked up.
Letty Kline is teaching a class on Braided roving Rugs on friday and if I wasn't working that day I would take the class, as it stands now DS and I will be at the festival on saturday the 10th.:hand:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful Rug!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

just out of curiosity what do you stitch it with? What ever it is it would have to be fairly tough. It is a beautiful rug. I wonder if I could do something similar with fleece from walmart or joanns. I could make it for my girl's room and then it is washable.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Caren said:


> just out of curiosity what do you stitch it with? What ever it is it would have to be fairly tough. It is a beautiful rug. I wonder if I could do something similar with fleece from walmart or joanns. I could make it for my girl's room and then it is washable.


Waxed linen thread (not cheap!) is suggested. We've used fishing line in a pinch.

Polar fleece is slippery. I would use it in a rug only with caution, with rug grip underneath, or on top of carpet.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Piggybacking on this thread, I need some tweed wool to finish the outside of a braided rug. It has been awhile, and the "local" supply places have all gone away...

I was hoping I could get some suggestions for quality supply type places, before I just wing it with a Google search. Sheet or strip. Don't need a ton, but don't want to get burned ordering from the wrong place.

Thanks ahead!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How about going to Goodwill and buying old suits, pants or jackets in a tweet fabric? I used to buy old wool clothing for my friend who was into rug hooking.


----------

